# Favorite seafood resteraunt



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Mines babins.Whats yalls favotite?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Willy Gs and Babins are both pretty good in my book.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

TOP-WATER!!!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Trulucks!!!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Clarys


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Steamboat Bills


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

thabeezer said:


> Trulucks!!!


Good one... forgot about Trulucks. Awesome food. 
I change my vote to Trulucks!


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

Topwater!!


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

Long John Silvers ; ) Probably Big Fisherman


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

the Redfish-on-the-Halfshell at Vinny's Bar and Grill is awesome!!! :slimer:

(but if I have to go out somewhere, I go to Mandola's Gulfcoast Kitchen on W.Gray)


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Totally forgot about Mandola's..

1a. Trulucks
1aa. Mandola's


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Monument Inn, Stingrays.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Stingaree, Red Fish Inn, Top Water


----------



## bluemangroup (Sep 2, 2009)

Reef, Trulucks, Goode Co. Seafood, Eddie V's, Pappas and Pappadeaux's - All have good entre's, specialties, but I can't find anything redeeming about Babins, I don't think it's in the same class.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

1. *Floyds Cajun Seafood House Webster, Tx*

2.*Floyds Seafood House 1960 Houston,Tx
*


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Red Snapper Inn / Surfside Beach, TX


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

Alfie's Fish & Chips back in the day.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Not strictly seafood, but my vote goes to Gilhooleys. Try the Shrimphoolies, and youll know what I mean.


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

Probably Topwater, but Noahs Ark in has really good catfish.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I went to floyds in Webster 5 nights ago, never again. The shrimp embrochette was made with rotten spoiled amonia tasting shrimp. One bad shrimp, ok mistakes happen after biting into the second one I decided I wouldnt be coming back or paying for that platter.


----------



## jmercer (Sep 29, 2008)

Danton's and Joyce's are both great Houston area options...


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Spoonbills = matagorda tx..


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

It used to be Al's Seafood in Port Arthur, but now it's Al T's in Winnie.


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

Toms boat on 1960 , I cant vouch for the other two on I-10 becuase I havent eaten their


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Brassnadz said:


> Not strictly seafood, but my vote goes to Gilhooleys. Try the Shrimphoolies, and youll know what I mean.


I have to agree with you on this one, Shrimphoolies at Gilhooleys. :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> I went to floyds in Webster 5 nights ago, never again. The shrimp embrochette was made with rotten spoiled amonia tasting shrimp. One bad shrimp, ok mistakes happen after biting into the second one I decided I wouldnt be coming back or paying for that platter.


I'll agree that their enbrochette is not very good. BUT...their gas grilled oysters w/ the crabmeat, pico, & jack cheese give Gilhooleys a run for their money...they have great gumbo also...I go to the Pearland location...we usually go to ******'s @ get the bacon wrapped shrimp...not on the menu, you have to ask for it...called the Pacifico...just as good as Pappadeaux enbrochette...:texasflag


----------



## Fish_tx (Jun 16, 2006)

MONUMENT INN in LaPorte


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Reef


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jmercer said:


> Danton's and Joyce's are both great Houston area options...


Those 2 and Goode Company Seafood off Kirby.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*GOODE COMPANY SEAFOOD*

*GOODE COMPANY SEAFOOD enough said...*the food is fresh and and the crawfish bisque is the best(during crawfish season only)love the stuffing they put in those heads...the seafood empanadas are great also...i can go on and on.....what I really like best are all the old fishing photos of Jim Goode fishing the lower Texas Gulf Coast...oh the pecan pie is bad to tha bone...


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Heres the link,,,,,*

GOODE COMPANY SEAFOOD
http://www.goodecompany.com/goodeRestaurantSeafoodKirby.aspx


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Redfish Grill on HWy 249 near barker cypress. Excellent seafood and reasonable price.


----------



## LMC Marine Service (Sep 25, 2009)

danduhman said:


> Toms boat on 1960 , I cant vouch for the other two on I-10 becuase I havent eaten their


i can not agree more..Capt Toms is the best seafood place i have eaten so far especially the gumbo and stuffed shrimp


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Levelwind said:


> Clarys


 Did Clary's reopen after Ike????when we drove by it was closed up tight...

We love Baytown Seafood...prefer the Pearland location,but all we have bee to are good...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

waypoint said:


> Redfish Grill on HWy 249 near barker cypress. Excellent seafood and reasonable price.


X2. If you like Sushi try theirs. It's great!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Anybody try the Sartan's that has reopened in the Beaumont area from years ago? I think I heard there was a dispute with the name, but the sign still says Sartan's last I heard. The old Sartan's was the best ever hands down. Haven't heard any reports of this new location, but I heard it was the same family.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Babins? :rotfl: Landry's and their chains of crud suck everywhere

Reef, Trulucks, McCormick and Schmicks, or any other non-Landry's place


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Oops forgot. It's a drive, but in Sulphur, LA on I-10 - Cajun Charlie's has an amazing buffet. If you are in that area fishing or gambling try it out.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Barbarian said:


> Oops forgot. It's a drive, but in Sulphur, LA on I-10 - Cajun Charlie's has an amazing buffet. If you are in that area fishing or gambling try it out.


oh man.. speaking of seafood buffet.. what is that place on the way to freeport from Angleton on the left side of the road? Awesome.. I think it is Windswept Inn or something like that... great food last time I went.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> Babins? :rotfl: Landry's and their chains of crud suck everywhere
> 
> Reef, Trulucks, McCormick and Schmicks, or any other non-Landry's place


X2....We dine before going to the boardwalk...usually end up there to drink...too much good food from here in Pearland through San Leon to go eat Tillman's overpriced, tourist grade 'seafood'...


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

Shrimphoolies from Gilhooleys the best ever.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I live in Montrose about 10 blocks from Reef and I just don't know what all the fuss is about. I've been there about 6 times in the last year and don't think it's anything special. I need to try Trulucks.

My favorite haunts are Stingaree at Crystal Beach(averaged 3.5 meals there a week before Ike), Al-T's in Winnie, Pelican Club in Port Aransas, Steamboat Bill's in Lake Charles, Floyd's in Beaumont, Willie G's in Galveston, the list goes on...


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

There are plenty of great ones up and down the Texas coast - but if you are in Houston and have not tried Danton's Seafood at Montrose and 59 I highly recommend giving it a spin. Has a creole flare offering debris sandwiches and BBQ shrimp and all the stuff they have is extremely fresh or they won't serve it. One of the only seafood restaurants I will go to in Houston. 
Another great option for lunch is Fountainview Fish Market on the west side of Fountainview btwn Richmond and Westheimer. You can get a dozen fresh fried shrimp with fries cole slaw and drink for $7.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Does La Playa in Port A count as seafood? Mexican seafood.....


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Texas_Made said:


> Probably Topwater, but Noahs Ark in has really good catfish.


NOAHS ARK HAS A PRETTY GOOD BREAKFAST BUFFET. ITS NOT SEAFOOD BUT ITS PRETTY GOOD STUFF ANYWAY.


----------



## Retired Hunter (Jun 28, 2005)

Sartans in Beaumont is now Sartins. Sign reads established in 2004.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Babacho said:


> Sartans in Beaumont is now Sartins. Sign reads established in 2004.


Have you been? Is it as good as the original?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Another vote for GOODE COMPANY SEAFOOD, 59 and Kirby!


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

What about Sudie's? I have always wanted to stop in and check it out. Now I can get the opinions of professional seafood eaters.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Baystlth1 said:


> What about Sudie's? I have always wanted to stop in and check it out. Now I can get the opinions of professional seafood eaters.


Never have liked that place. been there a few times and i have not been too impressed.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Kings-Inn on Baffin Bay. Hands down the best Seafood on the Texas Coast!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Baystlth1 said:


> What about Sudie's? I have always wanted to stop in and check it out. Now I can get the opinions of professional seafood eaters.


fried green tomatoes


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

coogerpop said:


> Did Clary's reopen after Ike????when we drove by it was closed up tight...
> 
> We love Baytown Seafood...prefer the Pearland location,but all we have bee to are good...


I read that it recently reopened


----------



## Spiderweb (May 22, 2004)

*Fish place Sugar land*

Fish Place in Sugar land at Williams Trace and 6th. Small but very good.
Spidy


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Baytown Seafood in Texas City... My buddies wife is awaitress there!!! Great Food and Service, but never seem to be that crowded so, almost like going to a fast food restaurant...


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

trashcanslam said:


> I live in Montrose about 10 blocks from Reef and I just don't know what all the fuss is about. I've been there about 6 times in the last year and don't think it's anything special. I need to try Trulucks.
> 
> My favorite haunts are Stingaree at Crystal Beach(averaged 3.5 meals there a week before Ike), Al-T's in Winnie, Pelican Club in Port Aransas, Steamboat Bill's in Lake Charles, Floyd's in Beaumont, Willie G's in Galveston, the list goes on...


X2 for Steamboat in Lake Charles. Biggest, baddest blue crabs I've ever had.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I ate at Ralph and Kacoo's in Lufkin this weekend. The taste was equivalent with Pappadeaux's but, the portions were biggie sized to say the least. If you're looking to make an above average turd, I recommend this joint.


----------



## texastrout (Sep 19, 2005)

Definitely second the motion that Kings Inn - down at Baffin is the best.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Mandola's Gulf Coast Seafood Kitchen
Trulucks
Goode Co. Seafood


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

danduhman said:


> Toms boat on 1960 , I cant vouch for the other two on I-10 becuase I havent eaten their


Captian Toms has great food and prices. The one on 1960 seems alittle better than the I-10 locations. Thinking baout it makes we wanna go today!


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

texastrout said:


> Definitely second the motion that Kings Inn - down at Baffin is the best.


X1,000,000,000!!!!! Awesome.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I hit the boiling point just off I-10 in LA on a trip to lake charles and it was great. I stop everytime now.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Captian Toms 1960 is my hang out but the two on I-10 are excellent and have good prices and cold beer (michaladas)


----------



## llsurf (Jul 10, 2008)

I MISS THE OLD HILLMANS.


----------



## lotatrout (Jun 25, 2007)

Pelican Landing in Port A; Dirty Al's in South Padre


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Home cooked seafood.

Sartins in Nederland and Beaumont I believe are family but still not the same people from Sabine Pass but family of the Sabine Pass. They are all kin but not necessarily blood kin (divorces). Still food should be near the same or at least the Nederland location is the same or just as good.


----------



## Splitshot (May 23, 2004)

Bayou City Seafood. 
Gotta luv the Crab Bisque or Gumbo and Softshell crab poboy for lunch.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

trashcanslam said:


> I live in Montrose about 10 blocks from Reef and I just don't know what all the fuss is about. I've been there about 6 times in the last year and don't think it's anything special. I need to try Trulucks.
> 
> My favorite haunts are Stingaree at Crystal Beach(averaged 3.5 meals there a week before Ike), Al-T's in Winnie, Pelican Club in Port Aransas, Steamboat Bill's in Lake Charles, Floyd's in Beaumont, Willie G's in Galveston, the list goes on...


Thanks to 2cool and this thread I have now found my go-to seafood restaurant inside the 610 loop - *Danton's*. I can't believe I live less than 1/2 mile from this restaurant and it has taken me so long to try it out.

I went there last night and had raw oysters for $7/dozen, which is a welcomed relief from most places in town that want upwards of $14/dozen. The oysters were also from our native waters and not flown in from the northeast, another big plus for me. I grew up on the coast and think that a seafood restaurant should only serve seafood from the native waters. Their menu was a true testament to this thinking with nothing offered that couldn't be caught in the saltwater bays or nearshore. So we had the oysters, gumbo, etoufee and po'boy and it was all excellent. I will tell you that the po'boy was the best I have had in Texas, rivaling those I've had in New Orleans. We sat in the oyster bar and really enjoyed the atmosphere, it was very traditional but not too stuffy. If you're in Houston and want a nice, appropriately priced, dining experience I would highly recommend giving Danton's a chance.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

It's not just seafood, but I ate at Yard House in the newly developed City Centre @ beltway 8 and I-10 (west side). It was a soft opening and they were serving small appetizers of everything on the menu. I had several seafood items and it was absoultey the best I've ever had, but it ain't your fried shrimp and oyster kinda place. They also have like 100 something beers on tap. The crab crusted swordfish, and the seared tuna were awesome....makes my mouth water just thinkin about it.

http://www.yardhouse.com/TX/Houston/


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

IN TEXAS, BABINS, IN LAKE CHARLES STEAMBOAT BILLS FOR SURE.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ABSOLUTLEY NO WHERE IN BEAUMONT HAS DECENT SEAFOOD.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

*MMMMMM*



Sponge said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned Kings-Inn on Baffin Bay. Hands down the best Seafood on the Texas Coast!


x2

Makes my mouth water just thinking about it...:brew:


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

My faves are in no particular order:

Gaidos
Tampico (on Airline)
Kings Inn, of course. 
Red Snapper in Surfside
Red Snapper in Nuevo Progresso (not related)

Windswept was the buffet in Oyster creek near Freeport. The building now houses some sort of church. I am going to guess that most people in there are praying that they turn the place back into an all-you-can-eat seafood restaurant again.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

*One-Street-Over Bar & Grill*



InfamousJ said:


> oh man.. speaking of seafood buffet.. what is that place on the way to freeport from Angleton on the left side of the road? Awesome.. I think it is Windswept Inn or something like that... great food last time I went.


Windswept closed down about a year ago...

One-Street-Over Bar & Grill near Oyster Creek is the absolute best in the area by far! Always fresh and great service...full bar.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Depends on what you are looking for....*

Red Snapper Inn in surfside is great

Big Box style would be Landry's

Fast and efficient Baytown Seafood

Elegance and atmosphere with solid fresh seafood....used to be called Denis' Seafood on Westheimer. Have not been there lately...think it has changed names.

But......any one remember the Western Traveler's before it burnt down? I think that was the name. I was a kid but I remember it being great.


----------



## ejbroker (Nov 24, 2008)

McCormick and Schmick's hands down!


----------



## polloloco (Nov 1, 2006)

I think Snoopy's has some of the best fried fish around - can't go wrong with their fish and chips - fried mahi mahi is pretty **** good.

I also have never been but I hear Kings Inn is really good down at Baffin.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Barbarian said:


> Have you been? Is it as good as the original?


No, it's not as good as the original... in fact, it was really pretty bad the
last time we went. I won't go back...


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Kings inn
Monument inn
Steamboat Bills
Sams oyster bar - Destin FL


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Baystlth1 said:


> What about Sudie's? I have always wanted to stop in and check it out. Now I can get the opinions of professional seafood eaters.


Been there a few times, but always because someone else wanted to go. Personally...I'm just not a fan. They seem to have the most bland food in the world to me...probably to please the masses. Just not my style.

Steamboat Bills - if that's that place just over the bridge in Louisiana with those ettoufee stuffed rolls...HOLY MOSES you ain't kidding. That place is freaking awesome. I eat there 2 times a day whenever I'm in the area.

As for local (Houston/Clear Lake area) choices I really miss Pappadeaux's in Seabrook. We'll got to Pappa's for an alternative and if you have never had the fried "Redfish Bignets" (not on the menu anymore) you should go give them a try. They will still make them on request and they are excellent.

Floydd's in Webster is great too. I eat there once a week for lunch. Usually order Seafood Courtboullion, but I'll try new things from time to time. Their Chk & Sausage gumbo is excellent as well.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*truluck's*

where is it?


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sartan's reopened off of Nasa Rd 1, one of those streets directly across from Nasa. Last I knew it was still there. They relocated from Beaumont after Hurricane Rita. I used to really like Crazy Cajun in Seabrook, and then the other location in LaPorte, Happy Cajun. I guess Sonny got tired of that gig and retired.


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

ALFIE'S fish & chips is open in Texas City neext to Jack in the box


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I've been to all the small variety mom & pops and some of the pricier ones like Trulucks and Reef. Very few places though have the quality food, day in and day out as Pappadeaux. We mostly go to the one on Richmond. Its a whole different story in Louisiana.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

The Black Pearl, Rincon, Puerto Rico.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

Kingsinn baffin bay


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Charlotte Plummers!


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

Sponge said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned Kings-Inn on Baffin Bay. Hands down the best Seafood on the Texas Coast!


OH MAN! That place is killer! Also Golden Seafood on Airline in Houston is very good and cheap.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Let's load up and go to Water Street in Corpus; if we can't make it that far we'll stop in Seadrift at Barkett's. B&P


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

My not so close to home favorite is Copeland's in Houma, Louisiana. Everything is good. The Crawfish bread is insane.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I remember Dad liking Christie's and that's where we would go on occasion and it being good 25 years ago but, I haven't been there in that many years.

Is it worth trying out again?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Monument Inn


----------



## cutterjohn (Jul 23, 2010)

*Western Travelers*

I remember Western Travelers from my childhood. I loved that place. I've been trying to get someone to post a picture of the back room which was decorated like a desert canyon at nighttime. I have such fond memories of eating there.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Gaido's is the best, and consistent.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Never easy said:


> TOP-WATER!!!


I second the Topwater Grill!! Very nice after the rebuild too.

The Warf in Galveston is pretty nice too.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Gotta add topwater grill to my list now!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Sponge said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned Kings-Inn on Baffin Bay. Hands down the best Seafood on the Texas Coast!


Really???!!! NOT the last time I was there, nor the time before that, nor the year before.

Mandolas is Most Excellent!

Shang Hai Red's was fair, but the view was awsome! RIP

Gillhooley's Grilled Oysters and Cold Beer are tough to beat!


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Just tried The Barbed Rose in Alvin of all places. It's been open about a week and they're trying for upscale dining. Why they chose Alvin is anyone's guess but they did and I hope it sticks. Not exclusively seafood, how about rack of axis, but they nailed the mahi fillet I had the other night. Since I write food articles for the Chronicle's 29-95.com companion entertainment site I eat at all kinds of spots. TBR could rise to near the top if they can train their very inexperienced but enthusiastic waitstaff and maintain their quality control. We also had the andouille stuffed quail, not bad at all. I'll have a story up on 29-95.com about it probably tomorrow.

You guys are missing on the pan-Asian joints southwest. Check out The Boiling Pot or Crawfish and Noodles both kick butt.

Mandolas is good but not as good as their prices suggest. Danton's and McCormick's are very solid. Pappas is good but I can't get past it being another Pappas joint, a personal problem, yeah I know. I haven't ever been disappointed with Floyd's either. On the Mexican seafood twist but not all that ethnic is Yelapa. They do a really good Peruvian ceviche although I wasn't all that thrilled with their Texas version. Their grilled grouper was on the money.

The best seafood in town raw or cooked is at Teppay on Westheimer. It's a sushi place but don't overlook their grilled options. Chef Sato does amazing things with both gindara and hamachi kama.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I've had more bad experiences at papadeaux than good. If I go there, I won't order fish and stick to some kind of fried crustacean. I've always had a good meal at goode company seafood, and call me crazy, but some of the best fish I ever had was the halibut that was a special that night at Houston's.


----------



## Bandman (May 28, 2004)

Fannie's - Magnolia Beach Cafe, many years ago. Don't know if it still there. More recently Stryker's in POC. When they moved they promised to move the kitchen intact, but Cathy's is not as good.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Top Water... for sure around this locality. :cheers:


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Gilhooley's - San Leon


----------



## 1daylate (Jul 10, 2010)

*Favorite Seafood*

Pappadeaux, Goode Co, Mardigras cafe in heights. No particular order.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

At the moment it's Bluewater Seafood, the 290 location. They are great, fantastic service, comfortable atmosphere, well above average food and well below average prices for the quantity and quality of all the above.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Trulucks is nothing special in my opinion. It is nice on the inside and is in a great location but if I want some seafood it is not better than Goode Company Seafood. 

Now.....if I am entertaining people on the company's nickle and we want to go eat boiled crab and don't mind spending $100/head than Trulucks is pretty hard to beat. 

Boiled crab and lobster = Trulucks
Fried shrimp and fish = Goode Company


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone remember The Spanish Gallion near the Galleria about 35 years ago? Great seafood and pina coladas. My wife and I started several of our first dates there before going to Napolian Square, The Orchard Club, or The Sportspage.


----------



## El Arquero Rey (Feb 4, 2010)

Baffin Bay Cafe. Worth a try just for the tartar sauce.


----------



## Power Pole (Jul 13, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> X2. If you like Sushi try theirs. It's great!


Never have been to the one on 290 (redfish bar & grill). But the one on 249 is awesome. uncle toms on 1960 is also, pretty dam good too. blue water on 1960 isn't bad either


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Willie G's, or McCormick and Schmicks


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Bandman said:


> Fannie's - Magnolia Beach Cafe, many years ago. Don't know if it still there. More recently Stryker's in POC. When they moved they promised to move the kitchen intact, but Cathy's is not as good.


 is Strykers a new place in POC or did ya mean Cathys is their name now just wondering havenet been to POC since last year have eaten at Cathys thought it was pretty good


----------



## Bandman (May 28, 2004)

Stryker's was in an old dilapidated building a few blocks from the beachfront. They built the present location and changed the name to Cathy's several years ago. It is still very good. My wife actually preferred the fried shrimp at The Spot before it went away.


----------



## jagspots (Aug 9, 2004)

*Wow, 12 pages*

And nobody has mentioned Jimmy G's on Beltway just east of I-45 north. I've been going there for over 20 years and have never had a meal that I didn't consider top notch. They make my favorite fried shrimp anywhere, great barbecued oysters, stuffed shrimp/flounder, blackened fish. They are nice and quiet in the evenings (no music blaring or very quietly), but it's absolutely PACKED for lunch during the week. My other faves are: Danton's (seafood blues brunch on Sundays is awesome), Mandola's Gulf Coast Kitchen, Goode Co, Water Street in CC, and The Reef in Texas City.


----------



## RRGinColorado (Aug 4, 2010)

*Fanny's Cafe*

Bandman:

Fanny died in 1994. She sold her cafe to some folks back in the 1980's. They turned success into failure. The cafe, a place of many good memories for me since I lived as a boy in Magnolia Beach, was torn down. Today the lot is empty. I met Fanny right after Hurricane Carla struck the Texas Coast in 1961. Her cafe was destroyed in the Hurricane. Oddly enough, it also burned to the ground in the 1950's. Fanny's cafe had many lives but they are all over now.


----------



## polarpescador (Jan 3, 2007)

Fried Shrimp - Fillips Cafe in Danbury. Good everything else too. Not Fancy, but GOOD.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

:an2:Benno's on the seawall in Galveston, way down towards the east end. I love their Blackened Oysters, they're pretty close to perfect. If anyone knows how they do them, I would love the recipe...


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*KINGS INN!!!!!!!!!*

Hands down KINGS INN on Baffin Bay is the best all time! Start off with the Avocado salad which is unbelievable then order the Fried Shrimp and Fish and your panties will come right off!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*X2 on Fannie's at Magnolia Beach.*

I always make it over to the Schooner in Nederland on the "twin city highway" when I'm in Orange visiting family. It will take you back about 30-40 years in decor, but the food's always good.


Bandman said:


> Fannie's - Magnolia Beach Cafe, many years ago. Don't know if it still there. More recently Stryker's in POC. When they moved they promised to move the kitchen intact, but Cathy's is not as good.


----------



## whozurdaddy (Aug 23, 2010)

*Fave Seafood Restaurant*

Houston:
Goode Co.
Bluewater 1960
East Texas:
Sartins Nederland
Rockport:
Boiling Pot
Corpus:
Snoopy's
Port A:
Trout Street


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

whozurdaddy said:


> Houston:
> Goode Co.
> Bluewater 1960
> East Texas:
> ...


OMG it has been forever since i have been there...but i LOVED me some Snoopy's back in the day... Went there all the time when i lived in CC...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

llsurf said:


> I MISS THE OLD HILLMANS.


 *** That place was friggin AWESOME!!! Remember Grandma Hillman, always sittin over by the cashier!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Snoopy's bring's memories!..... Grandma used to take me there before or after our Deep sea fishing and drinking fest's.


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Cajun Town Restaurant. its in the hood but great food


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Water Street Oyster Bar in Corpus


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Rockport/Aransas Pass: Crab N
San Antonio: Thurmunz Seafood


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Hillmans was the best ever, I remember Grandma walking around and talking. We used to drive down from North of Dallas for a weekend and eat there. Sure miss it.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

The best fried shrimp I have ever had is at T&C seafood on FM 1488 in Fieldstore. You cant beat their prices and I would highly reccomend anyone who drive by to stop in and try it out.


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

Kings Inn....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I sure miss a big hot bowl of gumbo at Esther's after coming in at dark off of Sabine in the Winter.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just for info, here is what I found about all the different Sartins and new one in NASA area.

Sartin's now has three locations, all of them family-owned. One in Nederland, one in Beaumont, and one in Houston. Kelli Sartin, the daughter of the founders, opened the Houston restaurant after her shop in Beaumont was destroyed by Hurricane Rita in 2005. The owners of the other two restaurants are Kim Lynch and Emily Summers. The original Sartin's in Sabine Pass closed in 1988.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

just ate at the ol harbour restaraunt in seadrift friday night. my brother and i both agree that there couldn't be any better ! located across the street from the boatramp.


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Pelicans Landing in Port A


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Knot Kidding said:


> 1. *Floyds Cajun Seafood House Webster, Tx*





Kenner21 said:


> I went to floyds in Webster 5 nights ago, never again. The shrimp embrochette was made with rotten spoiled amonia tasting shrimp. One bad shrimp, ok mistakes happen after biting into the second one I decided I wouldnt be coming back or paying for that platter.





Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'll agree that their enbrochette is not very good. BUT...their gas grilled oysters w/ the crabmeat, pico, & jack cheese give Gilhooleys a run for their money...they have great gumbo also...I go to the Pearland location...we usually go to ******'s @ get the bacon wrapped shrimp...not on the menu, you have to ask for it...called the Pacifico...just as good as Pappadeaux enbrochette...:texasflag


i kept hearing wonderful things about floyd's, so we tried it last thursday night. i wasn't impressed. out of five stars, i'd give it **1/2. it wasn't bad, but it certainly wasn't anything to write home about.


----------



## Pollardized (Sep 8, 2010)

Barbeque Inn on Crosstimbers & Yale has very good fried shrimp. Plus fresh cut french fries as an added bonus.

I really miss Catfish Kitchen on Federal & Market Street. I love fried catfish, but cannot seem to find a good place in Houston. In Austin area there is Springhill Catfish, but I know nothing like that in Houston.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Levelwind said:


> Clarys


 The best lump crab meat casserole I have tasted....


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Santos in Cleveland behind Martin Chevrolet


----------



## whozurdaddy (Aug 23, 2010)

rut_row said:


> OMG it has been forever since i have been there...but i LOVED me some Snoopy's back in the day... Went there all the time when i lived in CC...


 Me Too! Only place I've eaten A.J. that was good. Or perhaps it was the margaritas LOL


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

steamboat bills
stingaree
monument inn
pappadeaux's


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

slip knot said:


> Just for info, here is what I found about all the different Sartins and new one in NASA area.
> 
> Sartin's now has three locations, all of them family-owned. One in Nederland, one in Beaumont, and one in Houston. Kelli Sartin, the daughter of the founders, opened the Houston restaurant after her shop in Beaumont was destroyed by Hurricane Rita in 2005. The owners of the other two restaurants are Kim Lynch and Emily Summers. The original Sartin's in Sabine Pass closed in 1988.


The original Sartins was hard to beat, right across the street was the Channel Inn, also , that was my favorite back in the day, also back in the day when Paul abbot was the owner, the original Clifton By The Sea, today, Benno's , Topwater.


----------



## Coog99 (Jul 8, 2010)

Reef is by far one of the best seafood restaurants I have ever eaten.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Clary's is our favorite and the wife always gets the crabmeat casserole. Great service, off the beaten path, and view of Offats Bayou.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

tec said:


> Clary's is our favorite and the wife always gets the crabmeat casserole. Great service, off the beaten path, and view of Offats Bayou.


I have eaten at Clarys, probably 50 times in the last 30 yrs, No doubt the food is great, but dang Clary, put some food on the plate. I eat all my food plus pick off others and still leave hungry, I believe others will agree. not enough food for the price, but like I said, and agree with you, great food along with the service, The Milburns make you feel welcome.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Home is my favorite. Just got through cleaning up but we had fried shrimp, fried redfish and specs, hushpuppies, BBQ crabs and oven french frys. Good stuff and as good as most any restaraunt around.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Those 2 and Goode Company Seafood off Kirby.


he knows seafood


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Willie G's, Eddie V's, and McCormick and Schmicks.

But one of my favorite dishes comes from a small Italian place in the heights, not a seafood place. Seared Scallops with pancetta on top, served on a bed of white cheese and basil risotto. yuuummmm


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Clarys, stingaree, and kingsinn to name a few..


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

My favorite is a little place in Sweeny. It's by invite only, seating is limited.


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

The OLD Clifton by the Sea before it burned. Don't like the new one at all. Kong's Inn in Riviera is the bomb. In Houston, Sam Segari's is really good. It's the little house on Shepherd near Jax Grill, I'm not sure if they even have a sign.


----------



## bluewave18ft (May 11, 2006)

Topwater Grill in San Leon is the b est local s.f. Baytown Seafood in T.C. is the worst.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Christie's off Westheimer. An oldie but a goody. Stuffed shrimp is A-1. Stuffed flounder is excellent.
Goode Company Seafood. Grilled anything is great there. The Campechana Extra is to die for. Get a quart and take it home.
Monument Inn. Pan fried shrimp is excellent there.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Captian Toms ..you cant beat it when it comes to oysters on the half and fried fish,shrimp and oysters ,stuffed crab,stuffed shrimp crab fingers and stuffed Jalapenios...oh and lets not forget the Michaladas


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm getting hungry..........

Some of my favs (in no particular order):
Water Street Seafood Co. in CC
Crab N in Estes?
King's Inn at Loyola Beach (haven't been in several years)
Gaido's in Galveston
Pappas Seafood House in Houston
Pelican's Landing in Port A

I do like Snoopy's, especially after grinding on the King Ranch shoreline all morning, but I couldn't put it on the top of the list for food. The atmosphere is excellent though and the food is good enough.

Places I'll be trying soon (thanks):
Goode Co. Seafood
Trulucks
Reef
Floyd's
Danton's
Top Water


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

*Prejeans* Restaurant - *Lafayette*, Louisiana


----------



## curious (Apr 5, 2006)

Topwater.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I used to love Guidos and Capt. Bennies. They all are pretty much the same these days though. Especially places like Goode Co. Pappas etc.. 

Sushi bars are were its at.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Pretty much with any seafood or steak place you have to look for one sign that it's going to be good. If they bring out the fixin's for your baked potato in that 3 bowl raised service thingy, get ready to strap on a feed bag for some good eats. 

At least that's been my observations over the years.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

AL-T's in Winnie - great cajun style seafood


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

davidluster said:


> Steamboat Bills


Lake Charles, La x10


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Steamboat Bill's*



juanpescado said:


> Lake Charles, La x10


Absolutely. Pistollettes are to die for.


----------



## aggie2013 (May 6, 2010)

Red Snapper Inn!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Top Water Grill
Abe's Cajun Kitchen (Clear Lake) All you can eat catfish and shrimp.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> Absolutely. Pistollettes are to die for.


Last time I ate there I got the large combo plate with shrimp and fish, LOL, what a joke, it was like family style, had to have at least 5 lbs of seafood and fries for 13 bucks. The best seafood i've ever had, the catfish po-boys are fricking incredible, and your right the crawfish pistolettes, unbelievable !!!


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

In H-town : Goode Co. Seafood
Mc Cormick and Schmick's

In Baton Rouge : Mike Anderson's

In N.O. : Acme Oyster House in the French Qtr.


----------



## GarryRS (Apr 28, 2010)

The Cajun Grilled Shrimp and the Gumbo at Bennos.
Stingaree is my son's favorite, but mainly for the view.
Haven't eaten at Alfies in years, but gotta go try it now.
TopWater's pretty good for a couple of guys from DHS '86


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

The Yardarm on Ocean Drive in Corpus Christi


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

FINNFOWLER said:


> *Prejeans* Restaurant - *Lafayette*, Louisiana


X2!!!!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

trashcanslam said:


> I live in Montrose about 10 blocks from Reef and I just don't know what all the fuss is about. I've been there about 6 times in the last year and don't think it's anything special. I need to try Trulucks.
> 
> My favorite haunts are Stingaree at Crystal Beach(averaged 3.5 meals there a week before Ike), Al-T's in Winnie, Pelican Club in Port Aransas, Steamboat Bill's in Lake Charles, Floyd's in Beaumont, Willie G's in Galveston, the list goes on...


10-4 on Stingaree, At T's, and Bill's.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

x3 on Prejeans. Cafe Vermillionville (Lafayette) wasn't bad my one visit.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

aluma said:


> Spoonbills = matagorda tx..


yessir.


----------

